# Tricuspid Valve Regurgitation (leaky heart valve) in six month old puppy



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Bella2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My beautiful six month old has tricuspid valve regurgitation- does anyone have any experience (the more hopeful the better) with this condition? We are told it's currently quite mild.
> 
> Thank you xxxx


My Golden Chance had a similar problem diagnosed/confirmed when he was seven months old. Chance's regurgitation was quite severe and life-threatening. Chance was operated on here in the U.S. (Colorado) and has lived a normal healthy life. The operation was in April 2006. Chance just turned 11 y.o. and is doing great. However, Chance sees his cardiologist regularly so it's not like the operation was the total cure. Medication has played a role as well. 

The veterinary cardiologist who operated on Chance is named Christopher Orton.There is a world class veterinary cardiologist (surgeon) in England : Dr. Dan Brockman at the RVC. I would try to get a referral if you can. Dr. Orton went over to England with his team and worked with Dr. Brockman. There are many articles about it. Below is a link to a recent article about Dr. Brockman's amazing work.

Royal Veterinary College Performs Groundbreaking Open-Heart Surgery on Dog

You definitely should get your puppy to a vet cardiologist because there are medications he/she should start on that can help. This condition is something beyond the scope of the primary practice veterinarian. The fact that the regurgitation is currently mild is very good.


----------



## Bella2 (Mar 3, 2016)

goldy1 said:


> Chance just turned 11 y.o. and is doing great.
> 
> The veterinary cardiologist who operated on Chance is named Christopher Orton.There is a world class veterinary cardiologist (surgeon) in England : Dr. Dan Brockman at the RVC. I would try to get a referral if you can. Dr. Orton went over to England with his team and worked with Dr. Brockman. There are many articles about it. Below is a link to a recent article about Dr. Brockman's amazing work.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply. It's really helpful and I'm so glad that Chance is doing well because you got him the right treatment. What kind of surgery did he have? 


The Vet who saw Sophie yesterday is a Cardiologist who works two days a week at our General Vet Practice however unfortunately my Dad had to pick Sophie up from the Vets as I was caring so I didn't get to hear all the details. I am unsure about the Cardiologist's decision not to treat her condition yet (he will re-scan in 3 months). 

Sophie has some significant symptoms including:
- blueish/grey gums and back of tongue but only at times, 
- tiring easily and sometimes lying down very suddenly (like a collapse but no loss of consciousness),
- a visible pounding of her heart at certain times when lying on her side,
- a visible jugular pulse in her neck
- noisy breathing but again only at times

Although I took Sophie to the Vets the first few times and requested the Echocardiogram and ECG (the regular Vet didn't hear a murmur), I do not know whether my Dad gave an accurate representation of her symptoms this time because he had thought there was nothing wrong. 

So now I'm unsure what to do! My options are: 

1. Leave it, wait 3 months and have her re-scanned then. In the mean time let her exercise freely and eat what she normally does. 
2. Request an appointment to discuss the situation either with the Cardiologist or our general practice vet. 
3. Ask for a referral for a second opinion e.g. to the specialist centre you mentioned 

Reading up on it, it sounds as though in humans early treatment can help so I don't think the wait and see approach is necessarily the best one. 

My other major concerns I have are that she does have a very fast heart beat at times- the Vet felt that this was just a normal puppy thing but I'm really not sure. Also I do wonder if she has a slight arrhythmia that could on be detected with 24 or 48 hour Holter ECG monitor. I would like to ask for this. The Vet felt that her collapsing episodes were just normal puppy exhaustion but I'm not sure of that.

I hope it's ok to ask some questions- Did Chance have heart failure when he was treated? Was his heart enlarged by the condition? What medication was he given? 

Also can I just ask what advice you were given regarding exercise? and diet?

Thank you so very much for your help. 

Issie


----------



## Dennis Thomas DVM (Oct 9, 2015)

It is good that you are working with a cardiologist. It appears that the murmur was not detectable during the pup's initial examinations. If your regular vet had heard a murmur, I am sure that he/she would have told you and it would be a part of your pup's medical record. When a vet hears a heart murmur then he/she will try to classify it so that if another vet reads the report, the new vet will be able to have something to compare it to in case it is getting worse. For example, she might have heard a grade 3, systolic cardiac murmur found predominately along the right thorax. The tricuspid valve is usually heard best on the right side.

That said, any puppy that has a significant heart murmur needs to have this as part of its permanent record. The exam done by the cardiologist was likely an echocardiogram. It is a good diagnostic tool but it does not give indications of all the function of the heart. Remember, the cardiologist is aware that there are no medications that will benefit your pup at this time. This is why you were given the "wait and watch" instructions. The cardiologist knows that monitoring the murmur will likely determine what type of prognosis he can expect. If the murmur was not present at initial and follow-up exams and is now a grade 3 at six months, that is not likely a good sign. If in three months it has progressed to a more significant murmur, then he will likely tell you that your dog will probably progress into congestive heart failure at some time. Then, he can give drugs to treat the CHF. There are no drugs that will delay this from happening if it is going to happen. Some vets will tell you that Enalapril will do this but it won't, and it does have some potential side effects on the kidneys. So, don't go there.

I would find an alternative vet that can help you at this time. Since there are no conventional medications that can help, excluding surgical intervention, then you need to expand your search for alternatives. I routinely use CoEnzyme Q10 and Hawthorne Berry on the pups. They help with the heart function, no matter what the stage of the disease is. I like to use Chinese medicine on these dogs as well. I will usually use an herb called Xue Fu Zhu Yu Tang (Stasis in the mansion of the blood). There are acupuncture points that will improve the heart energy and your alternative vet will know these. Be active now and don't wait until it gets really bad. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Bella2 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. It's really helpful and I'm so glad that Chance is doing well because you got him the right treatment. What kind of surgery did he have?
> 
> 
> The Vet who saw Sophie yesterday is a Cardiologist who works two days a week at our General Vet Practice however unfortunately my Dad had to pick Sophie up from the Vets as I was caring so I didn't get to hear all the details. I am unsure about the Cardiologist's decision not to treat her condition yet (he will re-scan in 3 months).
> ...


You have a lot on your plate. I will answer your questions and tell you my opinion based on my experience with Chance.
Chance's heart murmur was due to a congenital mitral valve malformation - similar, but not exactly the same as your pup's. 
The only option for Chance was open-heart surgery. My guess is also that your cardiologist does not do this type of corrective surgery hence the wait and see approach. At the time of Chance's diagnosis, his cardiologist told us there were only 2 places in the U.S. that perform the type of surgery Chance needed. We had to travel 1,900 miles to Colorado (from NY) for the surgery. At the time, it wasn't exactly experimental surgery but it was limited. 
I'm not surprised that your vet didn't detect the murmur on initial exams. My vet didn't either. Puppies do a lot of panting at the vets office and even the cardiologist has to listen very closely with very experienced ears. I have learned a lot about that in the 10+ years we have been bringing Chance in to the cardiologist for exams.

The symptoms you list are concerning. I would limit your pup's exercise. Once diagnosed, while we were waiting for the surgery (7 weeks), this is what we were told to do. He was diagnosed at the end of February and operated on April 19. In this time, Chance's heart had enlarged to double its size and he had 2 collapsing episodes.
2 weeks after the surgery, Chance's heart was back to its normal size.
Pre-surgery, he was put on a medication that would slow the heart in prep for the surgery but there really wasn't a medication for treating it - it needed surgery.
Post-surgery, Chance has been on a low dose of metoprolol and enalapril. 

I'm sorry for being long-winded, I am just recalling so many details.

Before doing anything, see if you can speak directly to the cardiologist with your questions written out. I agree with your gut feeling that her collapsing episodes are NOT just normal puppy exhaustion. Also ask if you can get a copy of the written cardiologist's report.

Here is a another link to an article about Chance's surgeon Dr. Orton going to England to train surgeons at the Royal Veterinary College.
I am hoping you can get a referral there.
*CSU cardiology team takes open heart surgery to the UK*
If you have any other questions, let me know.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I certainly hope you can use the info you got here. I have only ever had to truly face a hert condtion once. My one golden retriever had an enlarged hert chamber., It was only detected by x-ray. We had lost our just turned 5 year old to heart failure and I had the x-rays taken of the other dogs. She ws treated with a very low dose ;blood pressure med--same my hubby was taking, only much lower dose, and a baby asprin every other day. I had her seeral more years, taken by cancer, but no trouble with her heart. I really have no knowledge of the problem you sweet girl has. But I want to wish her all the luck in the world, and a long, happy life.


----------



## Bella2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi All, 

Thanks so much for your advice. I have since spoken to the Cardiologist who said that it was the Pulmonary not the Tricuspid valve that showed regurgitation and that it is minor so she should not be experiencing symptoms with it. 

However she is experiencing the following: 

- Blue tinged gums and tongue at times (usually during exercise) 
- Conscious (no loss of consciousness) collapse- like a drop attack? 
- Visibly fast heart rate and breathing rate 
- Visible jugular pulse
- Pale colour (pinky white) under her eyes when you peel back the area

So I do not know what is wrong and she has to have X-rays and blood tests on Thursday under General Anaesthetic. That may indicate what is wrong and only if nothing is obvious will she have a 24 or 48 hour Holter test to check for undetected arrhythmias. 

I'm very anxious about her  and thinking about possible blood disorders and cancers, which would be devastating so I only hope it's nothing like any of that.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

It's such a worry but it sounds like you are doing the right tests and your vets will arrive at a diagnosis. Her symptoms sound like a heart problem - much the same symptoms as Chance had, but a different valve. Chance had congenital mitral valve dysplasia.

I wouldn't worry about a blood disorder or cancer. It's best not to let your mind go to these thoughts if you can. 

Two years ago, Chance developed arrhythmias that caused him to collapse. The arrythmias were not detected until he wore the 24-hour Holter. That gave the cardiologist the answers and the arrythmias have been under control with no collapsing at all ever since he was put on a medication called Sotalol. Chance has the Holter test done twice a year and the cardiologist is monitoring to insure the medication and dosage is working. 

But day to day, life is very normal for him now that he's on this medication.

Once they get to the cause, they will give you a treatment plan for your girl and things will look brighter. I know how hard it is to wait for the tests and the results. SOOO hard. 
I will say prayers for good results on Thursday.


----------



## Bella2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thank you so much. It's so great that Chance is doing amazingly on the anti-arrhythmic drugs. It sounds like your Cardiologist is really on top of everything.

That's really interesting that he didn't have a murmur and the arrhythmia wasn't obvious until the Holter test- did the Echo show a significant valve problem though? 

It's very odd that Sophie's valve dysplasia is so mild- as shown on the Echo but yet she has these symptoms. The Vets have said they think it's very unlikely (impossible?) that the valve problem is causing these symptoms so I do not know what it is. He wants to re-do the Echo in 3 months but said it really shouldn't be causing any symptoms.

You're right that it's not worth thinking about other causes- I'm worried it's leukemia or another cancer or blood disorder because I do not see why she would be anemic and have these episodes of blue tinged gums/tongue without it being something affecting her blood or her heart. 

I am just hoping that it is due to a mild arrhythmia, which can be treated or a natural variation (e.g. perhaps she's growing fast, has a slight valve problem and the combination is putting a bit of strain on her heart, particularly during exercise). 

Our Vet practice does not have Holter monitors available so they will order it down from Scotland if necessary but they said that the Echo should have shown more significant valve regurgitation if it was to cause problems. 

I'm a bit worried about Sophie having the X-ray as she's never had an anaesthetic before but it's the Practice policy to put them under General for X-rays and I think Sophie would be very wiggly if they anaesthetize her.

She has been quite restless today and I don't know whether she is in any pain or distress- she's having a lunchtime nap in her crate but before that she was walking from door to door despite having been out to do her business (it's a bit hot to walk in the daytime atm). 

Thank you again so much for your reply and all your help.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

You will soon have some answers and hopefully a good treatment plan will change everything - in a good way.

When Chance had his first Echo-cardiogram at the cardiologists office - he was 7 months old and the valve deformity was so severe, the cardiologist said without surgery he would not live very long. Basically, Chance's mitral valve was remaining open due to malformation and chordae tendineae holding the valve open. 
On the positive side, Sophie's cardiologist has already done an Echo and is not seeing anything severe like that. 
I have often heard that vet's most often anaesthetize in order to get clear pictures. I hate when Chance has to have it also - I worry too - but this should be a very small amount for just enough time to get the pictures.
When Chance had his open-heart surgery, it was a 6 hour operation and they actually stopped his heart and put him on a heart-lung machine. Chance is currently the longest living dog in the U.S. who had that operation. I say prayers of thanks every day. He has enriched our lives so much.
I will say prayers for your Sophie. I feel certain that once a diagnosis is confirmed a treatment plan is in place, she will do well and improve. One thing I learned is that the earlier it is discovered and treated, the better the outcomes. The heart muscle in a young dog is very flexible and will contract back to normal size much more quickly. This is what happened in Chance's case. He was in the hospital (CSU-VTH) for 2 weeks and they took daily measurements. When he was released, we had to travel back home 1,900 miles so they didn't release him until the doctor determined he could make the trip. Puppies/ young dogs are very resilient so keep that in mind. It's good that Sophie's heart problem was discovered while she is young and strong. 

I wonder if Sohie's restlessness today is related or not. I will tell you, I think Chance knew when his arrythmias were happening in succession. There were unexplained times when he seemed worried and would try to be very close to me - like he needed comforting. At the time, I had no explanation - but in hindsight, I think the palpatations were unnerving to him. He hasn't had those episodes since he was put on the Sotalol.

One thing you might ask your vet on Thursday - would oxygen help at all when she gets the blue tinge to her gums? We had a portable oxygen canister and a mask called Aerocat for one of my cats who had a heart problem. It helped him when he had an attack and was breathing with his mouth open. It helped him at those times.

I am keeping positive thoughts for Sophie -and for you who loves her so much!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I was off the forum for a couple of days - but have been thinking about you and your sweet pup. I'm so glad you are pursuing the further tests. I hope you get some more solid answers soon. Your pup is lucky to have you. I hope she is feeling alright.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I hope you get some solid answers from Sophie's tests tomorrow, and she can get started on a good treatment plan. All the best to you and Sophie.


----------



## Bella2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Tikiandme, Sweetgirl, Goldy1, 3Goldens, DennisThomas and everyone, 

Sophie had an X-ray and blood tests today. They think they've found the cause of her cyanotic episodes (lack of oxygen- blue gums/tongue)- she has cloudy lungs. The Vet is not sure whether it is a bacterial infection or lungworm (even though she has been given worming treatment, which the Vet said should have worked for lungworm). 

She has been given treatment for both and will be re-Xrayed next she week to check that the infection is clearing up. 

I'm still worried because she could become very ill with this and I'm not a Vet and don't know whether the lung clouding could indicate something else like a fungal infection of the lungs or even cancer? 

I'm going to speak to the Vet again tomorrow. Apparently her valve regurgitation is only very mild and this lung condition is the source of her exercise intolerance, fast breathing and cyanotic episodes. 

It's a lot for a six month old pup!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That sounds like good news. I know we worry but it looks like your finding the answers and your getting some good news. I doubt at her age it is cancer. I think they would of figured that out already if it was.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I agree - I would consider this good news given some of the alternatives. Your vet found what they believe is the cause; and Sophie's treatment has started. And it can be medically managed - no surgery needed ! These are all positives!
It is a lot for your little girl for sure, but your vigilance in seeking answers is paying off. 

Take this off your plate for now knowing she is being treated and hopefully Sophie will soon be strong and healthy.

Keep us posted after you talk to the vet tomorrow. I am breathing a sigh of relief tonight knowing that little Sophie is on the road to recovery.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, wow. That IS some better news, all things considered. I hope the treatment works and that she is doing better next week. I have to say, those symptoms were really worrying me. I'm so glad to hear they weren't related to the heart. Sending some good healing thoughts.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

All things considered, that's great news -- they have found something which explains the episodes and it's not only treatable, it's fixable! Yay for Sophie!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

This sounds like good news, and something that can be treated. Hoping Sophie responds quickly to her treatment.


----------



## Bella2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your kindness and support. It is really appreciated.

Sophie isn't very well at the moment. Although she is bouncy some of the time, she gets very tired (lies down) after a short walk and her breathing is still rapid at times. She is on both antibiotics, in case it's a bacterial infection, and panacur treatment for lungworm. 

We have now asked our Vet for a referral to another Cardiorespiratory specialist who has access to CT and MRI machines at a clinic a couple of hours drive away from our town. Hopefully that will come through for this week. The alternative of waiting a week, Xraying and waiting another week before doing anything didn't make sense. 

The biggest worry I have is that clouding on the lungs can indicate secondary/terminal lung cancer. Primary lung cancer is very very rare in dogs so it isn't that but it could be secondary cancer if she has another cancer elsewhere in her body e.g. sarcoma. The patches in her lungs are like clouds and the Vet said they did not look very dense, which meant he was leaning towards it being more likely to be Lungworm but we are unsure. Terminal lung cancer in a puppy would mean weeks I think.

The whole situation is really quite unusual. 

The good thing is if she does pull through this (e.g. if it's Lungworm and she recovers) then the Cardiologist at the clinic we are travelling to can also monitor her Valve condition (apparently it is Tricuspid valve regurgitation though mild) every few months. 

Lots to worry about!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It certainly is so much to worry about. I'm so sorry you are going through all this.

If it helps at all, when my last dog had cancer and it spread to her lungs, it showed as spots on her lungs, not as cloudiness. I am not a vet, and I don't know if cancer in the lungs can present in different ways, but just thought I'd share my experience with it. I hope your sweet girl is feeling better soon.


----------



## Bella2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Sweet Girl said:


> It certainly is so much to worry about. I'm so sorry you are going through all this.
> 
> If it helps at all, when my last dog had cancer and it spread to her lungs, it showed as spots on her lungs, not as cloudiness. I am not a vet, and I don't know if cancer in the lungs can present in different ways, but just thought I'd share my experience with it. I hope your sweet girl is feeling better soon.


Thank you Sweet Girl. I just want her to be ok, if we can get through this lung condition then the Vets can look at treating her heart condition if it worsens later on. She is breathing very hard next to me just now. We are still waiting to know which day this week our emergency referral is for. 

The possible diagnoses I think are: 

- Lungworm
- Bacterial infection of the lungs
- Fungal infection of the lungs 
- Secondary/terminal lung cancer, which has spread from somewhere else (e.g. melanoma, sarcoma)

I am terrified that it is cancer but I guess any lung condition can potentially be life threatening.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Has your dog been tested for Blastomycosis.

http://lifewithllewellins.com/blastomycosis-what-every-dog-owner-needs-to-know/


----------



## Bella2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Cpc1972 said:


> Has your dog been tested for Blastomycosis.
> 
> Blastomycosis?What Every Dog Owner Needs to Know - Life with Llewellin Setters


No she hasn't. I think I read that it is only in America and not the UK- we're in England- do you know if that's right? 

Thank you.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I don't know. I would think because it can be in dirt or such it could be anywhere. The cotton in the lungs thing made me think of you. Someone on here lost their two yearold golden to this. It would be worth asking about.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Bella2 said:


> Thank you Sweet Girl. I just want her to be ok, if we can get through this lung condition then the Vets can look at treating her heart condition if it worsens later on. She is breathing very hard next to me just now. We are still waiting to know which day this week our emergency referral is for.
> 
> The possible diagnoses I think are:
> 
> ...


When is your next vet appointment? It breaks my heart to think of her lying beside you breathing so heavily. Has she had tests for those possible diagnoses?


----------



## Bella2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Cpc1972 and Sweetgirl, 

Thanks so much for your help and support. 

We have an emergency referral to a Cardiorespiratory specialist tomorrow morning at 8.30. I am very very worried that she has terminal lung cancer. 

I will definitely ask about Blastomycosis and fungal lung infections


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

So glad the appointment is so soon. I'm praying you get an answer tomorrow with a treatable diagnosis. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing
We'll be watching for an update to your thread and praying for your little girl.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm glad you're seeing the specialist today. I hope he or she will be able to look at those xrays and give you more information. Sending positive thoughts..


----------



## Bella2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Sweet Girl, Goldy and Cpc1972, 

Thank you so much for your help and support.

Sophie was in all day on Thursday and had CT scan, a heart scan where they inserted dye into a vein in her leg to watch its progress around her heart and did arterial blood gasses (not sure if anything else). 

After a week of Panacur treatment her lungs are not cloudy! (as they were on Xray) so not sure if it was Lungworm. The vet said to carry on with the panacur and antibiotics. 

Her heart is functioning well despite the mild tricuspid and pulmonary valve regurgitation- we saw the areas on the monitor where the blue dye leaked a little through the valves but he said they weren't causing any problems. 

Her arterial blood gasses showed her haemagoblin may not be carrying oxygen efficiently so the cardiologist referred us to another Vet in the Internal medicine department on Monday in case she has a blood disorder.

Some things are better now, she's able to go on a short walk again and seems to have more energy. Her resting respiration rate is still very high (well over 70 breaths/minute) and she did a poo lying down yesterday, which was odd. She also has redish brown bumps on the skin on her abdomen and keeps regurgitating about a tablespoon of liquid so we'll ask about those things on Monday just in case they're relevant. Apparently some dogs get a rash from the Lungworm treatment so it might be that and the regurgitation may well be a side effect of the Panacur or the penicillin. So hopefully it was Lungworm, apparently as the parasites leave the body with treatment dogs often feel a lot worse for a bit, which would explain why she became really unwell over last weekend/the first few days of the week. We have always been up to date with Worming treatments so it's odd (we always use the Vet's worming treatment too so it should work for Lungworm).

I'm not sure what the blood finding was about so we'll see on Monday. 

Thanks again


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am so relieved reading your last post. This is very positive and it sounds like you are working with a great team of vets who are leaving no stone unturned to get Lily back to great health.

It's very true with parasite treatments. The medications have to be strong in order to work, but the side effects of the meds are difficult for us to watch our precious babies go thru it. This is a really good turn of events and I applaud you for all you are doing for your sweet Sophie.

The fact that you are beginning to see improvement in Sophie's stamina and energy is wonderful news. :grin2::grin2::grin2:

Thank you so much for posting so much information about her progress. Prayers continue for her continued progress and for more solutions when you go to the Blood specialist on Monday.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a great update! Hoping your girl turns the corner soon.


----------



## Bella2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thank you Jennretz and goldy  I'm feeling hopeful that it might just have been Lungworm! 

I really hope the weird blood finding was just artefact. Fingers crossed that the medics thinks she's getting better on Monday too!


----------



## Bella2 (Mar 3, 2016)

jennretz said:


> What a great update! Hoping your girl turns the corner soon.


Thank you jennretz, goldy and everyone. 

Her blood gases are still off (they repeated arterial blood gases on Monday) but she seems soo much better that we think she has had Lungworm. I do not know what the blood finding it about and neither do the Vets!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am so happy to hear that Sophie is continues to show improvement.
Great update!


----------



## JnTShow (Jul 4, 2019)

*TVD Surgery Chris Orton, 7/31/19*

My 18 mo old Weimaraner is having TVD surgery at CO on 7/31/19.....He went in for a leg limp X-ray at 13mo (front left) and THANKFULLY his xray showed the real problem...his SUPER HUGE heart. Finally at 15Mo we got into the cardiologist (took that long), and he was dx with TVD with severe valve insufficiency which has lead to severe enlargement/dilation of the right side of his heart.

He isn't on any meds as he doesn't have any symptoms. he is now 18 mo, 95lbs and strong and has no idea anything is wrong with him...


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

JNTShow
Hoping all goes well for your guy.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

*TVD Surgery Chris Orton, 7/31/19*



JnTShow said:


> My 18 mo old Weimaraner is having TVD surgery at CO on 7/31/19.....He went in for a leg limp X-ray at 13mo (front left) and THANKFULLY his xray showed the real problem...his SUPER HUGE heart. Finally at 15Mo we got into the cardiologist (took that long), and he was dx with TVD with severe valve insufficiency which has lead to severe enlargement/dilation of the right side of his heart.
> 
> He isn't on any meds as he doesn't have any symptoms. he is now 18 mo, 95lbs and strong and has no idea anything is wrong with him...


Dr. Orton, as you must already know, is the best in the country. He fixed Chance's defective mitral valve in April 2006 when Chance was 9 months old. Chance lived to be almost 14 years old. Chance's heart at the time of surgery was double the size it should have been. Within 2 weeks of the surgery it was normal size. Your guy is young and the heart will go back to normal due to the flexibility of his young heart.
CSU-VTH is surreal. We traveled 1,900 to have Chance's surgery done by Dr. Orton. CSU-VTH is filled with caring talented doctors - the best of the best. I've kept in touch with Dr. Orton all these years. Touch base if you can with Gail Bishop at the Argus Institute. She is so wonderful. The Argus institute is housed within the hospital complex. BTW, Chance had no restrictions on activity once he had recovered. We competed in agility and rally-o - exertion was never a problem. 

You are so lucky to have found the problem when you did. A miracle really. Your Weimaranar's youth is in his favor. 
I will be praying for successful surgery for your boy. 
Please post updates.


----------



## JnTShow (Jul 4, 2019)

TY so much! I'm a nervous mama!!!


----------



## JnTShow (Jul 4, 2019)

TY So much! I hope his heart isn't worse from the initial echo....Got the live donor set up already...we leave 7/27 and his pre op is 7/29...I am also on FB as Jenny Shelley if anyone wants to friend me on there for updates. I also belong to the Lab TVD group as there isn't one for weim's . How long wa Chance there for? I am thinking 10 days for Frank....did you see him after surgery? I think they said we won't and I'm kinda freaking over it....weims are very velcro dogs....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

* JnTShow*, Prayers the surgery goes well.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Stay Calm - Dr. Orton is the best*



JnTShow said:


> TY So much! I hope his heart isn't worse from the initial echo....Got the live donor set up already...we leave 7/27 and his pre op is 7/29...I am also on FB as Jenny Shelley if anyone wants to friend me on there for updates. I also belong to the Lab TVD group as there isn't one for weim's . How long wa Chance there for? I am thinking 10 days for Frank....did you see him after surgery? I think they said we won't and I'm kinda freaking over it....weims are very velcro dogs....


We were there for 12 days - Monday 4/17/2006 thru Friday 4/28/2006. We did not see Chance immediately after surgery but later the next day. He was still heavily sedated. Chance was scheduled for a valve replacement, but Dr. Orton was able to do a repair. Dr. Orton did not know if a repair would be possible until he was actually doing the surgery. I'm not on FB but I will watch for your posts here. CSU-VTH is the most amazing place. You will be surrounded by caring people who have this procedure down to a science. You will never feel alone. We were 1.900 miles from home and I feel close to the CSU-VTH people to this day.

I will be praying for complete repair and success. You will be in the best place in the world and with the best surgeon to have this done. Keep that in mind to alleviate "some" of your worry.


----------



## JnTShow (Jul 4, 2019)

Pre Op was today....here’s what I posted on fb:

Update on Frank the Weim aka baby Frank 18 mo on 8/9...OPEN HEART SURGERY 7/31 to repair is valve (TVD) ?

The Pre-op went well for Frank. we were greeted with 6 doctors....the two surgeons we will meet wed (Chris Orton and Brian Scansen).The dr who I’ve been dealing with said he is bigger than he thought lol! Dr said he’s a big strong boy, very muscular (which is good for surgery). Frank had another echo today (1st one was in march), and there has been no change so that’s good! Full blood work, which included blood clotting tests, anesthesia visited him while he was there for preparations for Wed, and he also got Derm to visit him per my request. He has a yeast inf in his left ear and a rash on the inner ear flaps. I noticed it when I flipped his ear Sat. Maybe his yeast inf he had once before a few months ago never cleared up fully. 

My notes from the round table:

His rythem looks good, valve looks repairable. Surgery is abt 3 hours, depends on case and individual. The valve repair is abt 1.5 hours. He will be in the critical care unit on one on one care, and his own critical care nurse. Brian (the one who we have been dealing with), will stay there for 24 hrs and nap when he can lol. His incision will be behind his right shoulder blade/behind his elbow. The biggest thing they see PostOp is arrhythmia...heart takes a hit...takes a little step back from general strength until it heals. 

We need all your prayers, good vibes, light to my baby Frank. He has to be at the hospital at 6:45am Wednesday 7/31. We will have a room to ourselves all day and can see him later in the afternoon for a quick pat/kiss. 

I am so amazed and impressed with CSU-VTH. I had no idea care like this exists for our fur babies. It looks like a human hospital or even better! — with Jordan Sanderson and Tim Shelley at Colorado State University Veterinary Teaching Hospital.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for Frank.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Positive prayers !!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Sending prayers out to Frank!! We'll be thinking of you all tomorrow.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Wow, it sounds like he's getting the very best of care. Prayers for you all.


----------



## JnTShow (Jul 4, 2019)

LynnC said:


> Sending prayers out to Frank!! We'll be thinking of you all tomorrow.


TY so much! He is home with us at the hotel and is doing sooooo well! Dr Orton said that there is mild, moderate and severe TVD leaks, and Frank's was Torrential!!!! . His heart has already shrank a little and the leak is smaller, and will continue to get smaller as the tissue heals to where they made the repair....TY everyone for your prayers for our Furbaby aka our son!!!!!


----------



## JnTShow (Jul 4, 2019)

TY so much! He is home with us at the hotel and is doing sooooo well! Dr Orton said that there is mild, moderate and severe TVD leaks, and Frank's was Torrential!!!! . His heart has already shrank a little and the leak is smaller, and will continue to get smaller as the tissue heals to where they made the repair....TY everyone for your prayers for our Furbaby aka our son!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update, great to hear things are going so well. Sending good thoughts Frank continues to do well and wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Wow torrential!! So glad the procedure is over and Frank is doing so well. Wishing him continued good recovery and healing. Hugs to you all!!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

JnTShow said:


> I am so amazed and impressed with CSU-VTH. I had no idea care like this exists for our fur babies. It looks like a human hospital or even better!


There's really no way to describe how wonderful this hospital is. The best in the world IMHO.

I am so glad Frank is making such an amazing recovery. He is a strong boy! Keeping all of you in my prayers - Safe travels going home.

Mary and Chance at the bridge


----------

